# Mdf



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Can I poly over MDF?


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

LOL, sure you can do whatever you want. I think we will need more info.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

It's perfectly doable, just never seen anyone finish raw MDF with clearcoat.
Now you've really got us curious?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Pauley said:


> Can I poly over MDF?


Yes and it does not look to bad either, great alternative. What have you got in mind?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Yes and it does not look to bad either, great alternative. What have you got in mind?


you may want to use a sanding sealer on the edge, or at least use a mine grit to sand the edge


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It will work alright. I believe I would sand it first. The chemicals on the surface sometimes can have an adverse reaction with the finish. The edges are the hardest part. It drinks up finish like a sponge.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

fire65 said:


> LOL, sure you can do whatever you want. I think we will need more info.


Well, I built a combination outfeed table with an extension that lifts a table up to allow for a little extra assembly room. I always have coffee in my shop (helps me think) and afraid of what will happen if some spills on the MDF.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> you may want to use a sanding sealer on the edge, or at least use a mine grit to sand the edge


Well, I trimmed out the sides with some scrap pine I had laying around.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Does it have to be an oil based poly, or can I use the water based. On one of the scraps I spilled a little coffee and it sort of blistered....maybe the coffee was to strong?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I like finishing MDF with boiled linseed oil. Just keep applying it until nothing soaks in anymore. Usually give it about 15 minutes between coats. Once there is still liquid sitting on it after the 15 minute wait, I wipe off the excess. Cures very hard and slick as well as moisture resistant. Downside, it takes a week or so to completely cure but is usually usable, dry to touch, by the next day.
The thing I like about it is the finish is IN the material, not on top of it.:smile:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Pauley said:


> Does it have to be an oil based poly, or can I use the water based. On one of the scraps I spilled a little coffee and it sort of blistered....maybe the coffee was to strong?


You could use the water based poly. If you are spraying it you might put the first couple of coats on thin so it doesn't fuzz up as much.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

poly works very good for shop application on MDF, we want pics when it is done


----------



## SgtSteve (Sep 12, 2012)

You might have an easier time with a piece of pre-finished veneer on top. Plus it will give you a "real wood" look. Good luck.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Laminate the top with Formica or similar and your done.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Laminate the top with Formica or similar and your done.


That's what I'd do.....smooth, easy to clean.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Laminate will allow you to use a razor blade to remove any dried glue/paints, etc. It doesn't dent easy either. GREAT INVENTION. IMO.

That's what I did on my saw extension, LOVE IT......

Dale in Indy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I think I prefer MDF or timber for most applications, laminex is not as forgiving if you put a nail or screw thru it


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I build my shop jigs from MDF or the water resistant MDF called Extera (exterior grade), seal with Seal Coat shellac, sand lightly, then poly, paint, etc.
By the way, the Extera is VERY stable (and heavy).
Bill


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, here are some pictures of the utility cart I made for the shop. I based this on some plans I seen in ShopNotes Magazine, but added the lift extension table so the cart would fit my needs. I still haven't had time to poly the top, and I still need to make up some drawers for the front. Please keep in mind I am just an amateur and just about everything I make is with no plans....just off the top of my head. Anyhow, here are some photos...I keep this stored under my table saw, as you can see in the pictures, and it also works as an assembly table, although a small one, but it seems to work for me....


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nicely done sir.

Looks very versatile.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> Nicely done sir.
> 
> Looks very versatile.


Thanks. It was a fun item to build. Had a hard time finding the folding shelf brackets cause, at the time, I didn't know what they were called, until someone here told me just what I was looking for.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I'll agree with that, nice job indeed. Is it still raw?


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I'll agree with that, nice job indeed. Is it still raw?


Yes it is...really not sure what I want to do, drawers, shelves, or what. I am so short on space that I want to be sure I do it right....


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Pauley said:


> Yes it is...really not sure what I want to do, drawers, shelves, or what. I am so short on space that I want to be sure I do it right....


You may be able to play round with some temporary ideas till you decide what works best. I have even used vertical 'slide out shadow boards', but that was for an overhead unit.

Knowing what you want to keep in there will help the most. Give it 6 months of use and likely you will want to tweak it

Oh and I did not say but finish quality looks really good and the whole thing is well thought out and executed.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> You may be able to play round with some temporary ideas till you decide what works best. I have even used vertical 'slide out shadow boards', but that was for an overhead unit.
> 
> Knowing what you want to keep in there will help the most. Give it 6 months of use and likely you will want to tweak it
> 
> Oh and I did not say but finish quality looks really good and the whole thing is well thought out and executed.


Thanks...coming from guys like you, I take that as a high compliment.


----------

